# Hello from Thoroughbred Lover in Ohio



## LoveBigRed (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello,

I am Sharon from Eastern Ohio. This is my first day on here. I've been on a few forums that were strictly Thoroughbred horse racing, and didn't like the arguing and fighting that goes on.

I have been a fan of horse racing since 1973, and grew up loving horses, and horseback riding too. 
I work at a local community college, which is simply to pay the bills. My TRUE LOVE IS HORSES, and I have been a Freelance Equine Photographer for 25 years. 

That avatar I am using is a very closeup of Secretariat. Just to state a fact here, I photographed Secretariat back in 1988, and in the past 20 years I've also photographed other Triple Crown winners Seattle Slew(1977) & Affirmed(1978), along with hundreds of other Thoroughbreds including quite a few Kentucky Derby winners. My favorite vacation destination is Lexington, Ky and my favorite racetrack is Keeneland in Lexington. 
I've been a seller on eBay for over 10 years, and my ID is: Lovebigred. I sell my own photos on Ebay of the Thoroughbreds I have seen, along with other horse racing memorabilia & mementos.

I would like to branch out into other disciplines, and photograph horses in other sports or at shows. I once photographed Rolex at the Ky Horse Park, and that was really fun. I loved the cross-country competition.

I would enjoy meeting all of you on here, so please send me a note.

As I explore this forum more, I might add a few photos, my most favorite ones.

Sharon


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

welcome!!! i would love to have photographed such famous horses  what a privilage!


----------



## OffTheTrack (Sep 23, 2010)

Welcome! 

Neat job ya got there  Ahhh Seattle Slew...sigh. Love them Slew babies...


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome, I'm in New Lebanon Ohio! Your job is amazing! I'd LOVE to be a free lance equine photographer.


----------



## LoveBigRed (Oct 31, 2010)

Here is a link to my photos on Facebook of Secretariat, Seattle Slew, & Affirmed.

Login | Facebook

IF that link worked, you should be able to get to my other photo albums of other horses, etc.


----------



## equestrian (Oct 12, 2010)

Welcome! Bourbon, my OTTB has Secretariat and Northern Dancer 4 generations back. Love those lines!

Any tips on equine photography? I am an amateur dabbling in pet photography, particularly dogs and horses.

Here are some photos I took this morning to give you an idea of my skill level. (On a scale of 1 - 10 with 1 being the lowest, definitely a 1, LOL) I would really really appreciate any tips you can give me! I'm shooting with a Canon Rebel XSI and I have the kit lens, but I mostly use my nifty 50. (50mm 1.8) I used my 50mm for these ones.


----------



## LoveBigRed (Oct 31, 2010)

Bourbon,

Those are some great photos. If you want to do animal portraits you might want to invest in a zoom lens, maybe in the 70-200mm range.

When you can get further away from the animal when shooting the photo, you can zoom and and get close without intruding into their 'space'.

Also, the longer the lense that you are using, and if you use a wide aperture(that's the f-stop number), you can blur the background easier.
Wide apertures are the lower f-stop numbers, such as f2.8, f3.5, 4.5, etc.
The higher the f-numbers, the more of the photograph that will be in focus. There is a long detailed explanation for this, but I won't blur you with it. 

I especially like close photos of horses like your 2nd photo.


----------



## hrsrdr (Jul 12, 2008)

LoveBigRed I like you already...Secretariat is my TB's grandsire! We are so proud of him especially after seeing that new movie that came out. Unfortunately my computer wouldn't let me access your link...can you give me the direct URL so I can try to access it that way? I would love to see your photos.

Equestrian I also like yours...especially the third one lol! Does that horse always do that when you bathe him?


----------



## equestrian (Oct 12, 2010)

LoveBigRed said:


> Bourbon,
> 
> Those are some great photos. If you want to do animal portraits you might want to invest in a zoom lens, maybe in the 70-200mm range.
> 
> ...


I know all about f stops and bokeh.  I've taken a couple courses at my local community college just to get the basics. Unfortunately a new lens is not in the budget at the moment, but I will definitely keep it in mind! Thanks!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm in Ohio too! What a privelage to have photographed such amazing horses


----------



## LoveBigRed (Oct 31, 2010)

hrsrdr said:


> LoveBigRed I like you already...Secretariat is my TB's grandsire! We are so proud of him especially after seeing that new movie that came out. Unfortunately my computer wouldn't let me access your link...can you give me the direct URL so I can try to access it that way? I would love to see your photos.
> 
> Equestrian I also like yours...especially the third one lol! Does that horse always do that when you bathe him?


Every time I type in the url, it converts to a link.
Go to Facebook, and look me up.

My name is Sharon Kettlewell, and I think my photo albums are all public.
I have 5 pages of albums out there. 
I LOVE taking photos of these marvelous horses, no matter what the age. Some of the most human, most feeling equines are the elderly set.
In my photo albums you will see one titled OMRH, or the full name "Our Mims Retirement Haven". This is a farm in Paris, Ky that takes care of old Thoroughbred broodmares. I love those old mares. 
It is really great talking to all of you, I really feel like I will enjoy myself on here.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I wanna be a photographer. an equine one of course!


----------



## equestrian (Oct 12, 2010)

hrsrdr said:


> LoveBigRed I like you already...Secretariat is my TB's grandsire! We are so proud of him especially after seeing that new movie that came out. Unfortunately my computer wouldn't let me access your link...can you give me the direct URL so I can try to access it that way? I would love to see your photos.
> 
> Equestrian I also like yours...especially the third one lol! Does that horse always do that when you bathe him?


Yes :lol: He loves to drink from the hose, and when he is done he makes that face at me. He is such a goober.


----------



## hrsrdr (Jul 12, 2008)

lol! That is so cute. Almost every horse I've owned (except maybe our gelding Indy) has HATED baths...I always come away as wet as they are.


----------



## Ariel (Nov 19, 2010)

Welcome! I'm sure you'll find this forum a friendly place.


----------

